# Interstate Management Corp



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

some one now this company?
got an e-mail today.

We are a property preservation company that maintains foreclosed houses. We hire contractors, assign them jobs in their area that need to get done. Our work orders consist of Maid Services, Lawn Care, Debri Removal, Wipe Downs, trash outs, repairs (minor and major), HPIR's, and jobs of the sort. If you are interested please fill out the documents and return them to us (preferrably within the next 24 hours). Our fax machine is currently down so we would need them emailed to us. We can get you started immediately. If you have any further questions please feel free to call or email us. Thank you. 

Rachel Parrilla 
Property Manager 
Interstate Management Corp 
260 Peachtree St 
Suit 2200 
Atlanta, GA 30303 



​*JOB TASK *
*SHORT DESCRIPTION *
*BASE PRICE *
Initial Services 
Through Maid Service and Lawn Care with Removal of 1 CYD of Debris 
$125.00 
Routine Services 
Wipe Down Maid Service and Grass Recut 
$25.00 
Routine Lawn 
Grass Recut only 
$20.00 
Routine Cleaning 
Wipe Down Maid Service 
$15.00 
General Services 
Services Described and Priced on Work Order 
SEE WORK ORDER 
Emergency Services 
Services Described and Priced on Work Order 
SEE WORK ORDER 
HPIR 
Hud Property Inspection Report with Testing of Systems 
$50.00 
Debris Removal 
Removal of Debris by the cubic yard 
$15.00 
Lawn Care 
Thorough Lawn Care Service 
$55.00 
Initial Maid 
Thorough Maid Service 
$55.00 
ALL PRICES LISTED ARE BASE PRICES ONLY AND ARE THE STANDARS EACH WORK ORDER WILL BE EVALUATED 
INDIVIDUALLY AND ADJUSTED AS NEEDED ON A CSE BY CASE BASIS. WE WILL NOT REQUIRE ANY CONTRACTOR 
TO COMPLETE ANY JOB IF THE AGREED UPON PRICE IS NOT DISPLAYD ON THE ORDER OR A PAY MODIFICATION 
HAS NOT BEEN SENT. EXCEPTIONS TO THIS POLICY IS IF WE REQUIRE PHOTOS PRIOR TO APPROVAL TO JUSTIFY THE 
OVERAGES AND A TENTITIVE (POC) AUTHORIZATION IS PLACED ON THE ORDER. SHOULD THIS HAPPEN THE ORDER 
MUST BE REVIEWED PRIOR TO AUTHORIZING SUCH A PAY MODIFICATION.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Never heard of them, but I would'nt start my truck for 15.00 a cyd....:glare:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

can I get a duck?????


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh this is fantastic! That price sheet is like a winning Powerball ticket. 

You are one lucky contractor. Don't forget us little people when you are counting your money.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

$15 per yard for debris!!! Let me see if I can make this work 15 yard dumpster rental $250 15 yds x $15 is $225. Count me in Rachel I'm here to make you rich!! What a joke!


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

sounds like a ROP trying to buy a yacht with your money.


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

Found this on Craigslist , Every body is looking for contractors
OKC craigslist is full with this ads.


WE ARE NOW RECRUITING (All of Oklahoma) 

We are now recruiting for qualified subcontractors in your area. We are specifically looking for individuals or crews to complete lawn care services, janitorial and maid services, routine and initial inspections and other general maintenance in all areas of Oklahoma. We have immediate work in the Oklahoma City area and all surrounding counties. We can issue a single area or a wider area of coverage. Our contractors must be dependable. We issue work via a web based dispatch system and require photos to document that the work was completed. Our subs must have their own tools, supplies and equipment. You must have a reliable internet connection and the ability to take digital photos with with a camera or smart phone.
Interested vendors should visit www.interstatemgt.com for more information or simply reply to this ad for instructions on submitting a contractor packet. 

Location: All of Oklahoma
Compensation: work is commission based and paid monthly. Each work order has an individual pr


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

next new one.

Property Preservation Subcontractors needed (Oklahoma City and surrounding areas) WEEKLY PAY!!!!


We are currently in search of preservation crews to complete maintenance work orders for bank-owned properties in Oklahoma City and surrounding areas.
You will be required to provide before, during, and after photos of all work orders completed. The type of work orders to be completed include: lock changes, debris removal, grass cuts, repairs, board-ups, initial services, winterizations etc. If interested, please visit the following website:

www.edgemarksolutions.com

or call (407)-702-9200

*You can also respond through email* 


Location: Oklahoma City and surrounding areas
Compensation: Pay is weekly


----------

